# If anyone haven't seen the movie WARM BODIES watch it lol



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

It is so so so similar to what DP is like its fucking hilarious lol


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha yep


----------

